# Problème utilisation candybar sur certaines icones (mail, sa



## moebius80 (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai tenté d'utilisé CandyBar mais certaines icones refusent de changer...C'est le cas de Safari ou de Mail... Une idée ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## estcethomas (19 Août 2009)

Si ce n'est que quelques icône tu peux le faire manuellement... Je sais pas ce n'est pas vraiment une solution je ne fais que contourné le problème, mais le résultat est le même! Personnellement je n'aime pas trop candy bar donc je ne l'utilise pas c'est pour ça que je ne peux pas bien te répondre, mais peut être que d'autres personnes pourront t'aider.
PS: pour changer les icônes manuellement c'est par ici!


----------



## akira38 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour  estcethomas,

Merci pour le lien sur le changement d'icônes, comme je suis nouveau sur mac je me posait la question.
Super tuto, vidéo de surcroit, donc merci encore.


----------



## estcethomas (3 Octobre 2009)

mais de rien!
Et si tu es débutant tu en as tout plein de tutos vidéo ici.


----------



## Psycho_fls (7 Octobre 2009)

Il m'arrive aussi que certaines icônes ne changent pas avec Candybar.

Et je te donnerais la même solution : changer les icônes manuellement.
Cependant, il faut parfois fermer/rouvrir ta session pour que certains changements soient pris en compte.
D'autre part, si les icônes qui ne changent pas sont celles dans le dock, j'ai parfois besoin de supprimer certaines icônes et de les reglisser dans le dock pour qu'elles correspondent à ce que j'ai mis.

Et pour finir, les icônes récalcitrantes chez moi ne sont jamais safari ni mail, donc ça ne vient pas de là...

En espérant t'avoir aidé un tant soit peu,
Ciao.


----------



## zep3 (11 Octobre 2009)

Pour les icones qui ne se change pas parfois il faut redémarrer et d'autres fois attendre un peu et il change 

Candybar est bien pour changer tous tes icones en un seul clique grace au bouton use these icons sinon pour changer juste quelques icones autant le faire manuellement.


----------



## yannickterre (3 Novembre 2009)

Et parfois il faut ouvrir la fiche info et s'autoriser en lecture et écriture... notamment pour les applications d'OSX...
(ouvrir le petit cadenas en bas à droite)


----------

